# Grand Am bad gas smell



## Papawx3 (Jan 26, 2014)

My sister in law has a 2004 Pontiac Grand Am with just over 125K miles on it.   It's had a bad smell of raw gas in it for months that just keeps getting worse.  The smell is at it's worst when it's first started in the morning.   As she drives it it's not so bad unless she turns the fan on, regardless of external temperature or whether she has the hear or ac on.  When she turns the fan on the smell is almost unbearable.  The other day I rode to town with her in her car and I had to roll the window down even in the cold weather.  I couldn't wait to get out of that car.  
Any thoughts on this problem and what we might do to solve it?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 26, 2014)

Most likely a fuel line leaking. I'd let it idle 10 minutes or so with the hood up, on a smooth surface and look for drips. While it's running, locate the fuel line and check all connections to the fuel rail and injectors.
Check under it frequently. A couple drops could give you a hint as to where the fuel is coming from.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree with Ernie.
It's either a fuel line leak or the fuel filter needs to be changed.
When was the last time she had the fuel filter changed?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 26, 2014)

Mechanic.


----------



## Papawx3 (Jan 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> I agree with Ernie.
> It's either a fuel line leak or the fuel filter needs to be changed.
> When was the last time she had the fuel filter changed?



Sil says that as far as she knows it's never been changed.  Then again, she's had work done on it by a mechanic and doesn't know everything that's been done to it.   
That car sits really low to the ground and I have no way of getting up under it to check the fuel lines so I'm just going to tell her to take it to my mechanic.   I'm sure he can get to the bottom of it.
Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 26, 2014)

Papawx3 said:


> My sister in law has a 2004 Pontiac Grand Am with just over 125K miles on it.   It's had a bad smell of raw gas in it for months that just keeps getting worse.  The smell is at it's worst when it's first started in the morning.   As she drives it it's not so bad unless she turns the fan on, regardless of external temperature or whether she has the hear or ac on.  When she turns the fan on the smell is almost unbearable.  The other day I rode to town with her in her car and I had to roll the window down even in the cold weather.  I couldn't wait to get out of that car.
> Any thoughts on this problem and what we might do to solve it?



If I had an '04 Grand Am that was doing that, I would:

- make sure my comp insurance was paid up...

- start the car and raise the hood...

- repeatedly throw in lit matches until the POS took fire...

- close the hood and remove all evidence of the matches...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 26, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Papawx3 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister in law has a 2004 Pontiac Grand Am with just over 125K miles on it.   It's had a bad smell of raw gas in it for months that just keeps getting worse.  The smell is at it's worst when it's first started in the morning.   As she drives it it's not so bad unless she turns the fan on, regardless of external temperature or whether she has the hear or ac on.  When she turns the fan on the smell is almost unbearable.  The other day I rode to town with her in her car and I had to roll the window down even in the cold weather.  I couldn't wait to get out of that car.
> ...



 It's a life or death gamble driving it. Sooo not such a bad idea.

 It could be the pressure on a clogged fuel filter. I would replace the fuel filter and check the fuel line also.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 26, 2014)

Call those guys on Car Talk.

Their answer?

... BWAH HA HA HA HAHA HYAW


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 26, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Papawx3 said:
> ...



Assuming there's comp ins in place, I would torch the POS, leaving no evidence,

and use the insurance check for the down-payment for a non-POS set of wheels...


----------

